# Irish EMT moving to Sydney



## jackie2303 (Nov 9, 2011)

Hi Im from Ireland but planning on moving to Sydney in the new year, iv just qualified as an EMT here in Ireland but things are pretty bad here job wise with the rescession and all, :/ n i want 2 continue my training and become a paramedic, iv looked in 2 the Ambulance Service of NSW and the trainee programme they offer, i have emailed them for info but havnt heard anything back, im just wondering will i b able 2 apply even though im a non-national? (also iv a brother there who is a resident and an uncle who is a citizen if that makes a difference)  ...or is there other ways?iv looked into university courses but the fees are ridiculously expensive from what i could see? 
any advice or info would b greatly appreciated!


----------



## emt_irl (Nov 9, 2011)

how it goin?? from ireland myself and an emt so i know only to well your situation(been licenced since 2009)

the ozzies have a much higher standard of education and training it seems so our nq-emt wont be recognised over there. if i were you id go over work your *** off for the 1 year visa, do the agricultural work for the 3 months to gain your second year visa all the while saving money for uni fee's. then change your visa status to a student one and apply as the locals would.

failing that marry the uncle to become a citizen and apply when you've enough for fee's


----------



## BEorP (Nov 9, 2011)

jackie2303 said:


> Hi Im from Ireland but planning on moving to Sydney in the new year, iv just qualified as an EMT here in Ireland but things are pretty bad here job wise with the rescession and all, :/ n i want 2 continue my training and become a paramedic, iv looked in 2 the Ambulance Service of NSW and the trainee programme they offer, i have emailed them for info but havnt heard anything back, im just wondering will i b able 2 apply even though im a non-national? (also iv a brother there who is a resident and an uncle who is a citizen if that makes a difference)  ...or is there other ways?iv looked into university courses but the fees are ridiculously expensive from what i could see?
> any advice or info would b greatly appreciated!



Just an FYI, posting this in the appropriate forum would likely increase the responses.

I hope someone else can offer a more encouraging reply, but I unfortunately think you're out of luck as a foreigner trying to get into ASNSW's training program. The only possibility I can think of (and even this would be a very long shot) would be somehow finding some industrial paramedic work at a mine where they could potentially help you out with visa issues. Or if you continued on your training in Ireland and were a qualified paramedic, then you should be able apply to WA despite being foreign.


----------



## Chimpie (Nov 9, 2011)

Thread moved to the International EMS section.


----------

